# Rolls Royce Phantom



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Remember this is just my 20th picture where i have tried to take a proper one.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

......


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Unfortunately

This is going to the bodyshop but this was after 4 passes with a pre-wax cleaner fluid - Booked in for a 6 hour enhancement so this was what I came up with :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow awesome these really are a huge car. Well done Lee, more pics :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Uploading some lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Correction by hand !


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What a monster look forward to the full report...:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll go through the pics

I've got to go back to it when it comes back from the body shop.

The bonnet is a complete mess and I had to tell them it was a bodyshop job so today was all about removing the noticable swirls that you see. Customer was coming to look at it so 6 hours on a Phantom is nowhere near enough time to mess about


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looking good buddy.. 

can I ask.. the pre wax.. Ive got alans sitting here lol.. whats it like in terms of correction vs filling??

looks good in the pics.. what pad did you use (not brand lol.. finishing/medium ect)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

damn impressive Lee :thumb:
no fillers?..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No fillers - I did an IPA wipedown after the set bud. And also a quick wipedown after the pic by hand.

3M yellow pad was used


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

damn.. thats got some nice cut for a pre wax then.. might have to steal alan's bottle :lol: :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rotary or DA?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Makita ta ta


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The customer who was with me was very pleased and wants to learn how to use a rotary now so he can try it lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Concours CC said:


> The customer who was with me was very pleased and wants to learn how to use a rotary now so he can try it lol


Talk about jump in at the deep end, trying a rotary on your roller :lol::lol:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

on the top one, I would have tried to focus on Emily as the RR will shine through even when out of focus.

Bret


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> on the top one, I would have tried to focus on Emily as the RR will shine through even when out of focus.
> 
> Bret


Yeah I thought that when i uploaded it.

Trouble is dude, being a noob that thought came long after the car was out of my possession


----------

